# Copper mining companies



## stockGURU (7 April 2013)

Does anyone have a list of ASX listed copper mining companies, or know where one can be obtained?

I'm interested in companies in all stages, from exploration to production.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## tinhat (7 April 2013)

Someone might have a more useful list but here is a list of every company which has "copper" in the company description at (data Thomson Reuters):

Code	Name
AAR	Anglo Australian Resources NL
ABY	Aditya Birla Minerals Limited
ACP	Audalia Resources Limited
ADN	Adelaide Resources Limited
AGD	Austral Gold Limited
AGS	Alliance Resources Limited
AHK	Ark Mines Limited
AHN	Athena Resources Limited
AHR	Anchor Resources Limited
AIV	Activex Limited
ANW	Ausnico Limited
AOH	Altona Mining Limited
AOU	Auroch Minerals NL
AQR	Aeon Metals Limited
ARE	Argonaut Resources NL
ARM	Aurora Minerals Limited
AUC	AusGold Limited
AUK	Augur Resources Limited
AUQ	Alara Resources Limited
AVB	Avanco Resources Limited
AVI	Avalon Minerals Limited
AVK	Argentina Mining Limited
AXE	Archer Exploration Limited
AZS	Azure Minerals Limited
BCD	BCD Resources NL
BFE	Black Fire Minerals Ltd
BGH	Bligh Resources Limited
BOC	Bougainville Copper Limited
BRW	Breakaway Resources Limited
BSM	Bass Metals Ltd
BTR	Blackthorn Resources Limited
CDU	CuDeco Limited
CLY	Clancy Exploration Limited
CMY	Capital Mining Limited
CNS	Centius Gold Limited
COY	Coppermoly Limited
CSE	Copper Strike Ltd
CVV	Caravel Minerals Limited
CWG	Central West Gold NL
CXO	Core Exploration Limited
CYS	Chrysalis Resources Limited
CYU	Chinalco Yunnan Copper Resources Ltd
CZI	Cassini Resources Limited
DDD	3D Resources Limited
DGR	DGR Global Limited
DML	Discovery Metals Limited
DRX	Diatreme Resources Limited
EAR	Echo Resources Limited
ELT	Elementos Limited
ERL	Empire Resources Limited
ESR	Estrella Resources Limited
FCN	Falcon Minerals Limited
FND	Finders Resources Limited
FOY	Foyson Resources Limited
FRY	Fitzroy Resources Limited
GBZ	GBM Resources Limited
GCR	Golden Cross Resources Limited
GLM	Gulf Mines Limited
GLY	Glory Resources Limited
GML	Gateway Mining Limited
GMR	Golden Rim Resources Limited
GMX	Goldminex Resources Limited
GPR	Geopacific Resources NL
GRX	Goodrich Resources Limited
GSC	Global Geoscience Limited
GSE	Goldsearch Limited
GUN	Gunson Resources Limited
HAV	Havilah Resources NL
HCH	Hot Chili Limited
HGO	Hillgrove Resources Limited
HIG	Highlands Pacific Limited
HNR	Hannans Reward Limited
HOR	Horseshoe Metals Limited
IDC	Indochine Mining Limited
IGO	Independence Group NL
IPT	Impact Minerals Limited
IRG	Integrated Resources Group Limited
IRL	India Resources Limited
IRN	Indophil Resources NL
ISH	Ishine International Resources Limited
IVR	Investigator Resources Ltd
IXR	IMX Resources Limited
JRV	Jervois Mining Limited
KDR	Kidman Resources Limited
LIN	Lindian Resources Limited
LKE	Lake Resources NL
LRR	Leopard Resources NL
LSA	Lachlan Star Limited
LSR	Lodestar Minerals Limited
MAR	Malachite Resources Limited
MDO	Mindoro Resources Limited
MDS	Midas Resources Limited
MEP	Minotaur Exploration Limited
MHM	MHM Metals Limited
MLX	Metals X Limited
MML	Medusa Mining Ltd
MNC	Metminco Limited
MOD	MOD Resources Limited
MOL	Moly Mines Limited
MOO	Monto Minerals Ltd
MOX	Monax Mining Limited
MRX	Matrix Metals Limited
MYG	Mutiny Gold Limited
MZM	Montezuma Mining Company Limited
NCO	Namibian Copper NL
NIO	Nickelore Limited
NIU	Niuminco Group Limited
NRR	Naracoota Resources Limited
ORD	Ord River Resources Limited
ORO	Oroya Mining Limited
OUM	Outback Metals Limited
OVL	Oro Verde Limited
OZL	OZ Minerals Limited
PDM	Paradigm Metals Limited
PLS	Pilbara Minerals Limited
PNA	PanAust Limited
PNR	Pacific Niugini Ltd
PNX	Phoenix Copper Limited
PRH	Phillips River Mining Limited
PUN	Pegasus Metals Limited
QMN	Queensland Mining Corporation Limited
RBR	Rubicon Resources Limited
RDM	Red Metal Limited
RDS	Redstone Resources Limited
RIO	Rio Tinto Limited
RMT	RMA Energy Limited
RMX	Red Mountain Mining Limited
RNU	Renaissance Uranium Limited
RRE	Rubianna Resources Limited
RVR	Red River Resources Limited
RXM	Rex Minerals Limited
SAT	Stratos Resources Limited
SBR	Sabre Resources Limited
SEO	Sentosa Mining Limited
SFR	Sandfire Resources NL
SPM	Speewah Metals Ltd
SPQ	Superior Resources Limited
SRI	Sipa Resources Limited
SRM	Sierra Mining
SRQ	Straits Resources Limited
SUM	Sumatra Copper & Gold PLC
SVM	Sovereign Metals Limited
SXT	Stratum Metals Limited
TGS	Tiger Resources Limited
THX	Thundelarra Limited
TKG	Takoradi Limited
TKL	Traka Resources Limited
TLG	Talga Resources Ltd
TLM	Talisman Mining Limited
VIC	Victory Mines Limited
VOR	Voyager Resources Limited
WCN	White Cliff Minerals Limited
WDR	Western Desert Resources Limited
WSR	Whitestar Resources Limited
XAM	Xanadu Mines Limited
YTC	YTC Resources Limited
ZGM	Zamia Metals Limited
ZRL	Zambezi Resources Limited


I've just been looking into Marengo Mining (MMC). Just put it on the watch list for further research. You might also find this of interest:
http://www.kitco.com/ind/Matlack/04032013A.html

It was posted by drillinto here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6487&page=47


----------



## StonkingJade (16 April 2021)

I got companies on my watch list that focus on copper, but i wanted to see if anyone can recommend what companies you are watching so i can do my own research. I am trying to broaden my horizon and would appreciate some input. thank you


----------



## rederob (16 April 2021)

StonkingJade said:


> I got companies on my watch list that focus on copper, but i wanted to see if anyone can recommend what companies you are watching so i can do my own research. I am trying to broaden my horizon and would appreciate some input. thank you



Here's a good list.


----------



## greggles (16 April 2021)

Similar list here: https://www.listcorp.com/asx/sectors/materials/materials/metals-mining/copper


----------



## rederob (16 April 2021)

greggles said:


> Similar list here: https://www.listcorp.com/asx/sectors/materials/materials/metals-mining/copper



Although BHP is not listed, it produced around 1.7M tonnes of copper in the last year.  That's over 17 times more than OZL.
OZL should get a big lift today as its copper is getting a free ride from its gold production (byproduct credits):  both copper and gold were up firmly overnight.


----------



## StonkingJade (17 April 2021)

Thank you everyone. This helps me out


----------



## frugal.rock (17 April 2021)

Here's my shortened watchlist.
Screenshot of larger list below.
Mainly producers, an explorer or 2 as well.

From recent noticed price action only (no TA/FA), standouts from list to me are (in no particular order);

LEX
RCP
MLX
C6C 

-(HCH) seems to struggle to go anywhere great price wise? 
Not sure why despite a few on the forum believing in it. 
Although it had a spasm in the last week or 2, I believe.


----------



## Sean K (17 April 2021)

I've taken a bite of HCH as a speccie explorer. Looks like they will have upward of an Andes porphyry 1Bt+ @ .05% which a major will chomp into. MC still under $150m I think, but could be an elephant.


----------



## finicky (19 April 2021)

If I were looking for a copper buy, NCM would be high on my list. Copper and Gold. Chart is behaving very nicely too. I only have an interest in copper via S32 and BHP, procrastinated too long over SFR. Real secular copper bulls ought to look over South 32's development projects (S32) imo. I also hold some RVR which has declined in price and has some copper in the mix.

NCM not held

NCM Weekly


----------

